# Some fish u might not have heard of b4



## fisch (Oct 21, 2010)

Gday Guys

Im not sure if this i should have put this post but i thought id share some of the fish i target over here in oz. Most of the fish in the pictures are caught in the southern waters but i have recently moved to cairns which is in the tropics so with a bit of luck i should have some new pics of different species as soon as this monsoon rain stops.


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2010)

Great pictures!

Thanks for sharing them! :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Oct 22, 2010)

Very cool fish pics, and welcome.....great to have you here.

What waters are you catching these fish in....I like to look at Google Earth and find these places.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 22, 2010)

Very Cool!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: can you compare how a large mouth bass fights versus an Australian bass?


----------



## Nevillizer (Oct 22, 2010)

Interesting looking fish. It's always neat to see new things like this. Keep um coming.


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't think he's had the opportunity to catch any of our bass. If he fishes the "southern" waters of Australia, he's probably fishing the New South Wales territory from Brisbaine to Melbourn or perhaps over as far as Adelaide. South is their cold or temperate area. Everything works backwards in Oz. Even the toilets flush counterclockwise.

Welcome to the site !! Keep those pictures coming. Great to see the different species from around the globe. Who knows.... one day some of them may live here. The snakehead made it.


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 22, 2010)

Very cool report, it's nice to have members from all over the place, just in case I need a place to stay  I would be fine with sleeping in a kangaroo pouch if I could catch some of those wild looking fish :shock:


----------



## KMixson (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice. I like to see fish that I have never seen before.


----------



## breachless (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah very cool. Thanks for sharing!

I actually downloaded a bunch of Australian fishing shows by accident once and ended up watching them all... I think it was something like Mark Bergs Fishing Addiction... Needless to say, after watching that and seeing these pics, I sure would like to go on a fishing trip over there. It looks like it would be a hell of a lot of fun!


----------



## BaitCaster (Oct 22, 2010)

Very cool. Cheers mate!


----------



## fish devil (Oct 22, 2010)

:twisted: Awesome fish!!!! Welcome aboard.


----------



## BassAddict (Oct 22, 2010)

DocWatson said:


> Don't think he's had the opportunity to catch any of our bass.




Never know if ya dont ask, the invention of the modern airplane makes travel very easy...........................


----------



## fisch (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey fellas

Our aussie bass are a bloody tough little fish and a real treat to chase. From what i have seen they are very similar to ur small and large mouth at dawn and dusk they will smash a surface lure or fly then i ususally change to a purple spinner bait or hard body as soon as the sunlight hits the water. For me i think the best thing about them is the kind of country they live in its always beautyful countryside and a fish is a real bonus. the picture of that bass is my pb at 530mm and she was caught on a popper fly which certainly blew the cob webbs out one chilly sunday morning and if u look closely u can see the fish was actually tagged. I rang the reasearch place that does the tagging and they told me that fish was tagged 2 years ago and had grown 40 mm in that 2 years and was caught and tagged only about 500m from where i caught it which i found fasinating.
As doc said most of those fish were caught in southern NSW south of sydney some of the areas are St georges basin, Clyde river Batemans bay, Mallacotta inlet, shoalhaven river Nowra there all great places especially when you get up to the areas where the fresh meets the salt.
breachless jkbirocz if u can get ya self over here there is always a spare room in our place . Where im living at the moment in Cairns QLD the fishing is second to none im yet to get a big one but we have the mighty barramundi here and they are the kinda fish that makes the hairs stad up on the back of ur neck. I just came back from a trip to cape york and WOW its hard to believe places like that can still exist but the whole cape is about 1200km X 500km and believe it or not is almost completely closed off for 5 months of the year to everyone so u can imagine how the fish react.


----------



## captdan (Oct 22, 2010)

sweet pics... Ive always wanted to head down under and do some fishing.... Dont you guys also have a version of our "snook"?


----------



## fisch (Oct 22, 2010)

yeah mate its gods country imho id love to get over and chace ur bass though as well they look like lots of fun

yeah we do they basically look like a smaller barracooda from memory i think i have a pic of one somewhere


----------



## mangelcc (Oct 26, 2010)

great pics!!! awesome looking fish!! nice catch


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 27, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing those with us!


----------



## Brine (Oct 27, 2010)

Great pics fisch.

What makes the Black Bream your favorite?


----------



## fisch (Oct 28, 2010)

just the kind country that i catch them in. I love my creek fishing what i call small country. u can catch them using so many different techniques from surface to deepwater lure and fly. they pull hard and can be a real chalenge on light gear


----------

